# Brrring Brrring old school bell



## ChrisEyles (17 Feb 2018)

Went for a lovely ride along the canal towpath this afternoon on my old roadster, and came to the conclusion that a bell would be mighty useful for riding on similar shared paths. 

I've got a couple of modern "ding" bells in the spares box but looking for an older "brrring brrring" bell for this one. Doesn't have to be ancient but looking for something that won't look too out of place on a 1950s Raleigh.


----------



## alicat (17 Feb 2018)

I have this bell from Dutch Bike Bits; imho it sounds quite nice.

They describe it as a ding dong bell. Not quite a 'briiinng, briinng' but definitely two-tone, which I like.


----------



## Biff600 (17 Feb 2018)

This is my bell that I got from the Land of Wooden Shoes and Cheese with Holes In


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLU8W5y307M


----------



## Mrs M (17 Feb 2018)

I have a Bobbin ding dong bell on my Pashley.
Sounds nice and matching colour too  My wee equine friend comes running over when she hears it


----------



## simon.r (17 Feb 2018)

http://practicalcycles.com/products/244775--traditional-ding-dong-chrome-bicycle-bell.aspx

Or search eBay for ‘ding dong bell’


----------



## gaijintendo (17 Feb 2018)

Ding-dongs, ding-dongs everywhere but not a bell to brrring.


----------



## Vantage (17 Feb 2018)

Fishers Steel Crown Bell - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063HNO9I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_BdjIAbZ33CG4N

Mines about 3 years old and still working fine.
Won't fit oversize bars without some 'modification' though. Shouldn't be an issue on an older bike.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the recommendations! @biggs682 is going to have a rummage in his spares bin for me, but he also flagged up this one which looks good. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RETRO-BI...R&clk_rvr_id=1443698194717&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2018)

ChrisEyles said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! @biggs682 is going to have a rummage in his spares bin for me, but he also flagged up this one which looks good.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RETRO-BI...R&clk_rvr_id=1443698194717&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true



Had a quick rummage and have not found it yet .



These are some pictures of one I use on my commuter , and both chambers can be spun by hand to operate as well . Not sure if they are the as the one I linked in. 




It has a picture of a bird and the wording " seagull "


----------



## Alex H (18 Feb 2018)

ChrisEyles said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! @biggs682 is going to have a rummage in his spares bin for me, but he also flagged up this one which looks good.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RETRO-BI...R&clk_rvr_id=1443698194717&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true



That looks like the one we had on our previous tandem - very loud and the ring seems to go on for ages . 

Did tend to upset peds on shared paths tho'


----------

